# Reminton 700 conversion kit



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get a conversion kit for a remington 700 ml from percussion cap to 209 primer. I have been checkin ebay with no results and cabelas is on permanent back order. Thanks


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you tried Jay's? They should be close to you. 

I got mine at Bass Pro Shops a few years ago. I was surprised they had them on the shelf.


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Get the one from Cabelas not the Remington one. I have one of each and the Remington one has issues...major blowback and sloppy primer fit.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

And fairly easy to do if you can get one.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

You can try Numrich gun parts.I've ordered from them in the past and they're very easy to deal with and prices are fair.
Their website is www.e-gunparts.com and if you can't find it on the website you can call them at 866.686.7424 and you'll find them to be very helpful.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Good post and good info. Always said I would buy one for mine and just never did. It has been a solid gun with the Musket cap nipple but I would like to get the conversion at some point. I don't use the 700 much anymore, but I still love that gun.


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sending my blued one off to H2O Graphics to get film dipped in Predator camo after Xmas.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bowhunting48060 said:


> I'm sending my blued one off to H2O Graphics to get film dipped in Predator camo after Xmas.



Pics are now MANDATORY as soon as you get it back!!! That should look sweet!


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out the pics at their web site.

http://www.h2oimaging.com/pred_gun1.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Not to hi-jack the thread but since most replys have been from rem owners I'll throw it out. I just picked up a 700 ml over the weekend. Picked up new pellets and primers and fired it a dozen times to check the scope and dial in. Every shot w/ the triple seven pellets produces a delay. Decided to try some powder and got instant ignition every time. Anyone else run into this problem? This is my first expirience w/ the pellets. I appear to have it dialed in now w/ powder.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'llbeoutside said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread but since most replys have been from rem owners I'll throw it out. I just picked up a 700 ml over the weekend. Picked up new pellets and primers and fired it a dozen times to check the scope and dial in. Every shot w/ the triple seven pellets produces a delay. Decided to try some powder and got instant ignition every time. Anyone else run into this problem? This is my first expirience w/ the pellets. I appear to have it dialed in now w/ powder.


Does it have the 209 conversion or are you using #11 caps? If using caps, they may not be hot enough to light T7?? I never had any problems lighting regular pyrodex pellets but never tried T7. I also switched to the musket nipple....just a tad bigger and more flame than the #11 caps. Where the pellets loaded with the dark side down? The dark side should be loaded down as this end ignites easier. Have you cleaned the flash hole in the nipple and breech plug? Make sure it's dry and free of fouling etc.

Mine likes 2 50 pellets of pyrodex and a 300 gr XTP Mag sabot....a shooter for sure!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Can you just replace the musket cap or do you need to replace other stuff when you replace the musket nipple?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

weatherby said:


> Can you just replace the musket cap or do you need to replace other stuff when you replace the musket nipple?



Remington used to offer a musket sized nipple. It's larger in diameter than the #11's but if I remember correctly, threads into the standard breech plug. It may have required a special breech plug but I don't think so....been so long I don't remember. I know I have an extra breech plug that I had jsut in case I needed one. I know my musket nipple is basically frozen in my breech plug so I just remove the breech plug and clean as one unit. If I could get it loose I'd let ya know! I have not had one single misfire in my 700 with either the #11 or the musket cap. I did have one very slight hangfire and found that my breech was plugged up a little with fouling. Not one since.


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Swamp Monster covered it well. Some Pyrodex pellets I have shot have kinda had a delay not sure why though. T7 shoots good as well...I use w209 primers as well.For ease 2 or 3 Pyro pellets and a 240 xtp for me out to 225 yds is kinda like cutting the strings on a puppet :evilsmile to a deer. My best with the gun is 212yds. 

Many will bad mouth the 700ml but would never get rid of mine. If you need any help pm me. I have 10yrs with a 700ml so I'm well versed.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bowhunting48060 said:


> :
> Many will bad mouth the 700ml but would never get rid of mine. If you need any help pm me. I have 10yrs with a 700ml so I'm well versed.


I love my Encore, but will never sell the 700!


IllbeOutside, one thing to remember if you just got the gun, disassemble the bolt and clean it throughly! Lube it with a dry lube or graphite spray etc so it won't gum up in the cold. I have seen some pretty rusty bolt guts from Remmy's that weren't cleaned properly. If you have a manual it should give instructions. If not, I think someone either on this thread or another detailed it pretty well.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I started w/ everything clean today when I shot and do have the 209 conversion. I did not notice much change in color on the pellets but did try turning them the other way since a buddy had mentioned this. I gave the gun a good cleaning again tonight and plan to use powder for the first few days since I was happy w/ the results. I am shooting the 240gr xtp. I will give the pellets a try over the weekend when I pick up a couple more boxes of bullets.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I'llbeoutside said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I started w/ everything clean today when I shot and do have the 209 conversion. I did not notice much change in color on the pellets but did try turning them the other way since a buddy had mentioned this. I gave the gun a good cleaning again tonight and plan to use powder for the first few days since I was happy w/ the results. I am shooting the 240gr xtp. I will give the pellets a try over the weekend when I pick up a couple more boxes of bullets.


to clean the spring/firing pin and inner bolt channel?
If you didn't and/or aren't sure how to do it,pm me with a phone number and I'll give you a shout and walk you through it.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes I did that also. Thanks for all the input and help offers guys. Good luck!!


----------



## kkiss762 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'llbeoutside said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread but since most replys have been from rem owners I'll throw it out. I just picked up a 700 ml over the weekend. Picked up new pellets and primers and fired it a dozen times to check the scope and dial in. Every shot w/ the triple seven pellets produces a delay. Decided to try some powder and got instant ignition every time. Anyone else run into this problem? This is my first expirience w/ the pellets. I appear to have it dialed in now w/ powder.


I've also run into the delay problem you mention. After reading all the great things about Triple Seven, I bought Remington's 209 conversion kit for my 700ML. I started with two 50-gr T7 pellets, a 240gr Hornady XTP/MAG bullet and a Remington KleanBore 209 primer, and boy was I disappointed. The delay between the primer strike and the powder going off was easily 1 to 1-1/2 seconds. I've tried different primers and even different T7 pellets, all with the same result.

I've decided to go back to my tried and true load - two 50-gr Pyrodex pellets, a 240gr Hornady XTP/MAG bullet and a Remington #11 percussion cap - for this season. I'm more than willing to put up with the sulfur smell if it puts meat in my freezer 

Ken K.


----------

